# What else does everyone do?



## DearLeaderJohn (Jun 23, 2014)

Not sure if this type of thread has been posted before so please merge/delete if so.

I think it'd be interesting to see what occupations members of a hosting forum have. I'll begin:

I'm currently a student but I also work part time in retail in the 9th biggest shopping centre in the UK (a bit of googling might help you work out which one). Maybe I'm an odd person but I actually enjoy working in retail, I like the face-to-face interaction.


----------



## Onra Host (Jun 23, 2014)

I actually own a few different businesses. To start I have my web hosting company and a web design contracting firm. Then I run a database management firm for some clinics and law firms..easy peasy work  I also run a Lawn Landscaping service as well.

In short I do a whole lot lol


----------



## MartinD (Jun 23, 2014)

...I run a hosting business?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 23, 2014)

I work for a hosting business.


----------



## Onra Host (Jun 23, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> I work for a hosting business.





MartinD said:


> ...I run a hosting business?


While I had the same impression at first, I realized I don't think the OP was talking to "us" per say, and more of the normal users. We all know we run a hosting business 

...or maybe I'm completely wrong haha


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Jun 23, 2014)

Sorry, more aimed towards the non-providers here but also I'd have thought that a few providers would have something else on the side!


----------



## Onra Host (Jun 23, 2014)

DearLeaderJohn said:


> Sorry, more aimed towards the non-providers here but also I'd have thought that a few providers would have something else on the side!


Well to be fair, I have three other things...though not on the side. More like just as important/quarter-primary lol


----------



## johnlth93 (Jun 23, 2014)

I work for a non-commercial data center


----------



## betatester (Jun 23, 2014)

day job - civil service; side: Real Estate; hobbeis: vps' buyer


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 23, 2014)

> What else does everyone do?


That information is classified, but I could get hit by a bus and nobody at the company I own 25% of would even notice that my brains were splattered all over the pavement.  Since I'm completely replaceable and unloved by employees and customers alike, I try to spend as much time as possible at the beach during the summer with my cellphone conveniently turned off.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 23, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> I work for a hosting business.


I thought you were primarily employed by a large beverage company...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 23, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I thought you were primarily employed by a large beverage company...


Said beverage employment is for the insurance and benefits.  Frantech is my primary occupation :3


----------



## drmike (Jun 23, 2014)

I am a marketing / PR person - specializing in writing copy for technical companies (press releases, content for web, etc.).  I do other forms of writing and research, including terms, employment agreements, privacy docs, etc.

In my free time I help manage 50-60 employees in the telecom industry.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 23, 2014)

Customer Service extraordinaire.


----------



## clarity (Jun 23, 2014)

I work in sales forecasting. I manage a $2.5B forecast across 20,000 items and 300 locations. I have no ties to a VPS company. I just like them!


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 23, 2014)

I used to have a career that took me places and I have seen many things. Now I am just watching the world go by from my chair and hospital beds.

I have no affiliation with any hosting companies, nor do I particularly want any. I do have some ideas that may be of some use to this industry if I can just code them now. Other then that I am just waiting and watching the posts go by me.

So much to code and figure out and so little time do it anymore...........


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 23, 2014)

I spend equal parts of my day running SD and being the only server technician in a freshly built, private data center for a multi-billion dollar financial company. My work-life is full of excitement.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm a licensed RN.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 23, 2014)

I like to spend time at the local animal sheltered working with/cleaning up after all the dogs that get less attention from staff (basically anything not small and cute)







I'm basically the Hound Whisperer, huntin' dogs love me


----------



## RobertM (Jun 23, 2014)

I work at a popular business that doesn't relate to anything online, and help out with lawn care/mechanical work here and there.

Of course I assist with hosting etc.


----------



## sv01 (Jun 23, 2014)

I work as sys admin for small company.


----------



## trewq (Jun 24, 2014)

I work full time in a video rental store.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 25, 2014)

trewq said:


> I work full time in a video rental store.


Are you Jay or Silent Bob? Wait that was a convenience store never mind.....


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 25, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> Are you Jay or Silent Bob? Wait that was a convenience store never mind.....


You're thinking of Randall, he "worked" in the video store. Dante worked in the Quick Stop while Jay and Silent Bob sold weed (or firecrackers if you wanted the cartoon series) out front.


----------



## AuroraZero (Jun 25, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> You're thinking of Randall, he "worked" in the video store. Dante worked in the Quick Stop while Jay and Silent Bob sold weed (or firecrackers if you wanted the cartoon series) out front.


Yeah you are correct thank you for the refresher. Been so long since I have watched either of those my old brain forgets things. Maybe I have been smoking some of their weed on the side as well just to keep it on topic as something else I do lol.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Jun 25, 2014)

Full-time software developer at a not so small company, but I am thinking of going back to school next year. I recently got accepted by a some university in Canada and I am currently working on getting a scholarship to make it possible.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 25, 2014)

clarity said:


> I work in sales forecasting. I manage a $2.5B forecast across 20,000 items and 300 locations. I have no ties to a VPS company. I just like them!



Haha.  I work as a researcher (Graduate Student level though) in hydrologic forecasting (in addition to a few other research topics). Part of my work involves working with linux systems and running simulation models.  I work for Catalyst whenever there's breaks in between, but yeah. 

I doubt your forecasting and my forecasting are the same haha.


----------



## mikho (Jun 26, 2014)

You can call me a whore who sells my time and knowledge to whoever pays me enough.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 27, 2014)

AuroraZero said:


> Yeah you are correct thank you for the refresher. Been so long since I have watched either of those my old brain forgets things. Maybe I have been smoking some of their weed on the side as well just to keep it on topic as something else I do lol.


I'm giving you VPSBoard community service... you're ordered to watch Mallrats or Dogma with immediate effect.


----------



## serverian (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm a cowboy astronaut millionaire.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jun 27, 2014)

I thought you were Stewie not Peter... don't play with me like this


----------

